# Help jason plant - Dec. 13th



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

On Sunday Dec. 13th, I am putting together a sort of get together for the planting of this tank..
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/64462-project-178-a.html

Anyone who would like to come is more then welcome!!

We will probly start getting together around 11, maybe have some lunch then get started planting. Some folks are coming up from GWAPA, and I will(have) extended invites to PAPAS and the NJ clubs.

Hopefully we can all get together and share some fun and stories.

If you would like to make it, PM me and i will get you my address.

jB


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jason--I'll be there.

-Roy


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Man, I thought I missed this one. I marked my calendar...see you there! 

arty:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

One week to go!!

Everyone is welcome!! If you are interested and are not on the DVAGA mailing list, just PM me and i will get you my address!

It is sure to be an amazing day Well, there will be pizza at the very least

jB


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jason
I'll be there, looking forward to seeing the setup.

Nate


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be there in spirit Jason. How's that Bolbitis holding up? The other folks I mailed some to said theirs came in just fine. Good luck with the planting!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Special thanks to everyone for coming out today! What a great day!!

Here is a link to some pics from the day...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/64462-project-178-a-2.html#post511540

jB


----------

